# Shiny Mk1 Quattro Sport



## Ifime (Jul 28, 2018)

Just had car returned from detail and Ceramic coat (Miyabi and ISM Pro) - mainly to prevent my inept washing technique from damaging it. Really pleased with how it looks. Thanks to Cameron and team in Plymouth. They say all I need to do to keep it shiny is use a ph neutral shampoo on it occasionally. Have also seen on you tube can use SiO2 sprays on ceramic coats to keep the shine longer? Any advice gratefully recieved.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Wow


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Looks very nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Even though it's not *Red*. :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Very nice, It would make sense to use kamikaze overcoat on it, failing that polish angel cosmic spritz, another first class product.


----------



## Ifime (Jul 28, 2018)

I have to say I do like DC's red QS Hoggy - don't think he will swap though  
Have to say a big thanks to the forum as sought your advice before buying and infact I have learnt this car has been on the forum before as as it was very well looked after by a forum member previously (sco).
Will look at the overcoat and spritz products Delta4. Thanks again


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Ifime said:


> I have to say I do like DC's red QS Hoggy - don't think he will swap though
> Have to say a big thanks to the forum as sought your advice before buying and infact I have learnt this car has been on the forum before as as it was very well looked after by a forum member previously (sco).
> Will look at the overcoat and spritz products Delta4. Thanks again


Hi, Wheels certainly make the car, love the QS wheels. Have them on my *Red* 225
I wouldn't normally look twice at a black TT. Shiney or not.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

8)


----------



## Burge180 (Jan 3, 2019)

Spent all day on mine yesterday some amazing results


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Burge180 said:


> Spent all day on mine yesterday some amazing results


Hi, [smiley=dude.gif]* Nice*

Hoggy.


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Hoggy said:


> Burge180 said:
> 
> 
> > Spent all day on mine yesterday some amazing results


Hi, [smiley=dude.gif]* Nice*

Hoggy. [/quot

Your biased Hoggy :-|


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Allspeed said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Burge180 said:
> ...


Hi, ME?* Never *  
Hoggy.


----------



## Burge180 (Jan 3, 2019)

Hoggy we know reds the best colour


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Burge180 said:


> Hoggy we know reds the best colour


 [smiley=dude.gif] Whether XR3 or TT [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Ifime (Jul 28, 2018)

That looks amazing. 8)


----------

